

Why Siri will end SEO as we know it - cartnicnc
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/siri-and-the-end-of-seo-as-we-know-it.html

======
lukev
It's not "ending SEO". It's just making specific search engines (like Yelp)
relevant again. So now optimization means optimizing for more than just
Google.

In some ways, it's a _return_ to search engine optimization, as opposed to
exclusively Google optimization.

------
thekevan
No, it won't.

